# Monitor image disappears repeatedly



## psychmari (Jun 19, 2007)

Just "inherited" a used 15" Dell LCD. It worked fine for one week. Now as soon as it is turned on, image appears then disappears. If I turn monitor off then on, same thing occurs - eventually, after repeating this process several times, image stays. The number of times it takes to get to this point is increasing greatly. Is it dying on me, or does this sound like a correctible problem?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

It sounds like the backlight or something in the lamp powersupply is going bad. When it has disappeared, if you shine a flashlight up to the screen, can you see an image?


----------



## psychmari (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes, you can see a faint image in the back even without a flashlight


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Then it is definitely something going wrong with the backlight or lamp powersupply.
You might be able to get it repaired but usually the repair costs a significant part of the replacement price. Try Googling LCD monitor repairs or check out a computer repair store
near you for an estimate. I think I would just replace it when a good sale comes along.


----------

